

How to tell your boss to F*off and not get fired - kirillzubovsky
http://blog.teachstreet.com/learn-new-things/thursday-humor-deal-office-communications/

======
dennmart
If you're spending energy to really have to refrain yourself from telling your
boss to fuck off, you should really try focusing that energy on looking for a
better place to work at.

~~~
bhousel
I think it's a unfortunate that the Hacker News solution to experiencing even
a little bit of annoyance at one's job seems to just be "find a better place
to work".

Not really trying to fight, you just touched a nerve. I've noticed lately that
any story about coping with unpleasantness like this leads to the inevitable
comments, "get a new job" "find a new place to live" "don't waste your time on
problems that are boring".

Edit: And please don't take my comment seriously in the context of this silly
joke article (which I flagged for being not really HN material). It's just an
offtopic rant that's been percolating for a while now.

~~~
randall
I think people that say that might have a ton of potential offers, and work at
startups that, thanks to the "talent shortage", are forced to be awesome
places to work.

I can vouch that Justin.TV and Castfire, both places which are SF based, are
amazing working environments.

Given that slant, it might color why people who have virtually unlimited
awesome choices choose to put up with less crap.

~~~
bhousel
But sometimes crap is just part of the job (yes, even your dream job). If the
choice is between spending effort to avoid it, and spending effort to improve
it, I choose improvement.

One of the top mainstream news stories today is about a teacher who may be
getting fired for blogging mean things about her job and students. It's easy
to stand on the sidelines and say "get a better job if you don't like it". But
was that job different from what she expected going into it? Or has something
about the world changed, that we expect 5 star experiences all the time, and
feel the need to sound off on anything that makes us unhappy?

I think about it every time I see a post like "Ask HN: Where should I go to
college, What should I major in, Where should I work?". Maybe technology has
made us much more willing to ask for directions, and much less willing to get
lost along the journey.

------
effkay
this would have been very useful earlier today

------
noelchurchill
If I felt like telling my boss to fuck off then I'd probably rather get fired.

